# Nueces River (Labonte Park)



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi guys, I've never done a whole lot of cat fishing or freshwater fishing for that matter but I always see people fishing on the Nueces River at Labonte Park outside of Corpus Christi...is the fishing any good out there? Are there any big catfish to be caught out there??

Seems like it'd be a nice place to fire up the grill, wet a line, and drink a few cold ones.:cheers:

Thanks


----------

